# Horse spooking on trails.



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, good! Another Oregonian on the board! Welcome.

A whole lot more info needed. Is she spooky anyplace else? Do you arena ride or trails only? Recent change of tack? How old is she? Gained or lost weight (possible change in saddle fit)? How are her teeth? How long have you had her? Do you go out with other riders or alone?
So many possibilites. It's odd that she has been fine and all of a sudden is trying to bolt. If you could give us a bit more information we would be better able to offer suggestions.


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! And I was in a rush so I couldn't put a lot of info out 
Never been spooky a day in her life.
I arena ride and cool her out on the trails. (We're english)
No recent change of tack. I've used the same saddle on Karma for a long time.
Karma is 11 years old.
Same weight.
And I always go with other riders, sometimes by myself, but mostly with other riders.. She started spooking with the other riders out there.
Karma has always been a good horse, as I dont own her, she is owned by someone up in Seattle but I am her trainer, she hasn't been ridden by her owner in several months.

Im super curious to whats wrong with her.. :think:


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

You said this started about 2 wks ago.... Was there anything that happened during that time that scared her while on the trails? Or that scared any other horses she was with?


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not that I know of.
This is something out of the blue, and she isn't in heat so Im not exactly sure what could be bothering her.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a mystery.
When she first spooked did any of the other horses spook at the same time? Any of the other riders have a similar experience when they were out on the trail (when you weren't along)?
This may be a stretch, but do you think she could have picked up a cougar scent? Those creatures have been sighted in various areas lately. Might be a possibility if your trails back up to some of the forested areas around the metro area.


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

The horses spooked along with her, 
You know you may be right.. I'll keep her off the trails for a bit just incase thats what it is.. I dont want any of my horses getting injured.. 
Thank you!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We had that happen a number of years ago in Central Oregon. The group of horses all got jittery and nervous. A couple of days later a cat was reported in that same area.
Just goes to show they often sense things we have no idea about. Pays to listen to them!
Hope you can get back to the trail soon.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

HI Tigerlily - this more than likely could be a mineral imbalance - most excessive spookyness is caused by this. What is she grazing and what are you feeding her?


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

Never thought of that!
She gets 3 flakes of western hay, Rice bran, Molene 500, Apple a day supplement.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, can you tell me what western hay is? Sorry I'm in NZ and we don't have that here - is it alfalfa by any chance? Also Molene 500? Does she graze any grass at all? and by apple a day supplement - do you mean she literally gets an apple a day or is this the name of a supplement?
Sorry for all the questions


----------

